# what size pusher for my s.s



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

i need to get a pusher for my s.s, i have been told it will push a 10' but the guy selling them only had 10' or bigger, is an 8' best suited for a 743 bobcat or will it push a 10'


thanks in advance


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

A 743 will never push a 10 footer. I dont think it would handle an 8 footer either. I would probably go with a 7.5 plow or a compact model pusher for that size of machine.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

i would think in the lines of a 6' pusher or a 7' plow


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks for the info, i found what i was looking for at bobcats website,


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

eatonpaving;619122 said:


> thanks for the info, i found what i was looking for at bobcats website,


what did they reccomend?


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

8' footer.... will work.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I would really think anything other than an angling plow would not work on a 743. Even a 7.5 with wings will push my 773 around on a deep snow, heavy wet snow, or with ice underneath. Angle to the side and take a smaller bite and you can keep momentum with a plow. I would lean towards a larger light materials bucket or plow for sure with a 743. That is what i did with my 743b before upgrading to the 773.


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks for the input, is it just a traction problem or will the ss not have the power...years ago i had a case 1840 with both 8' blade and 8' pusher box and it did quite well, side by side both skids are the same size, the guy i got on with said i need a pusher for the ss, so its kinda what i have to get... i know that bobcat said that a s130 will push an 8' good..and the two machines are the same size... i never had a problem with the 1840 till we got a 10 incher one night.. so i just took a smaller bite...


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

not sure this will help but i did a quick search..the case 1840 has a weird HP range of 42 up to 56 HP ( not sure why) and the 743 's i found were 36 HP so there is not really a fair comparison between the 2, 36 HP isn't very much
steve


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

eatonpaving;618618 said:


> i need to get a pusher for my s.s, i have been told it will push a 10' but the guy selling them only had 10' or bigger, is an 8' best suited for a 743 bobcat or will it push a 10'
> 
> thanks in advance


I'm selling the perfect sized pusher for your machine. Check it out http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=67975


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I used to have a 753 and I used a 78" snowbucket which was plenty for it. Ya you can get away with something bigger but remember it's a small machine.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

True Nichols,

Our SS's use both pwer angles and small push boxes for smaller lots
If he has a two speed,he could utilize an 8' or 10' pusher.JMO


----------



## Advancedexc (Feb 29, 2008)

we have a guy that works for us that has a 743 and he uses a 8ft box on it. he tried a 10ft but couldnt push much with it. 8ft box will work fine on your loader.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Its not a Power thing. Its all about the weight/momentem of your machine vr's the weight that you want to push. 
If you over load the box, then loose speed, you won't be able to push the load.

I think you should look into a large bucket instead of a box. 

J.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I had a 743 for years, it does lack a little power. I sold it to my sub who still uses it, it blew the engine late last season, engine was replaced. I run 873's and S205s now plus peewee(743). 
Protech has a 6 ft pull back which might be ideal for your 743. 
I'm running 3 pull backs this year due to narrow downtown lanes etc. 
GL


----------

